# Looking for music similar to Einhorn, Glass, Reich, etc.



## goldandmudd (Mar 28, 2013)

I am looking for music that is similar to the following:

Steve Reich - Music for Eighteen Musicians
Philip Glass's Symphonies, violin concertos, especially stuff of his performed by Kronos Quartet (e.g., his score to Dracula)
Richard Einhorn - Voices of Light, Variations on La Follia
Bartok's string quartets
Rachmaninoff's piano preludes

I realize these are somewhat disparate composers and pieces but I think the tone I gravitate to is suggested: dark, modern, mostly tonal.

Would love to hear any recommendations you might have for me to check out.Thanks!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Try George Crumb (e.g. Songs, Drones, and Refrains of Death).


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Possibly Nyman or Adams for Reich/Glass. Not sure what pieces off the top of my head. Arvo Part might sound darker or moodier and still minimalistic, but I wouldn't say he sounds like Glass or Reich.

Bartok's Quartets could lead you to Shostakovich's Quartets. Although they are very different, they both are frequently "dark, modern and mostly tonal."


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

John Adams -- Harmonielehre, The Dharma at Big Sur, El Dorado.


----------



## goldandmudd (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow, that was fast. I knew there'd be a lot of nice people on here who are far more musically literate than I am. Thank you!

Never even heard of Crumb but wow, what an obvious influence on film music he clearly was. Black Angels is interesting. Reminds me of Ligeti's string quartets.

You'll have to excuse my ignorance but I am only recently exploring two of the obvious titans of the late 19th/early 20th century: Mahler and Shostakovich. I had no idea that Shostakovich wrote string quartets but I'm listening to No. 8, Op. 110 right now and it's _exactly_ what I was looking for. What a genius.

I should have put John Adams on that list as well because I'm a fan of his as well. I also quite like some Vincent Persichetti, especially the deeply somber second movement of his Symphony for Band.

Please keep the recommendations coming this is great. And thank you all again.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

http://tothebestof.com/


----------

